# Catch Can



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking for input on different Catch can's.
Now I am going to be using this setup for the valve cover








Now I dont want this to be a pissy argument.This is what I am looking for :
1. Drain back capability
2. Compact design
3. Ability to have a filter on it.
4. Whatever else you feel is important.
This is from Sleepy_Mk1








ATP's








Vortex:








...and go


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*

Whats that bottom one made from?...a sauce pan?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_Whats that bottom one made from?...a sauce pan?

yes


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*

The sleepy mk1 can is really nice(he selling them too i believe)i'd like that catch can with matching filler tank,washer tank,p/s tank with them all looking simlair
Have u changed plans??is this your T project instead of the A80 or have u finish the Audi,looking good either way
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (rossmc1)*

The 20V is on hold for a while,Just want to get the 8V off and running,most of the parts are done fabricating...spent the last couple of days in the lab cnc'ing stuff and we will see what happens in weeks to come.


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*

up


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

You should see what we could do with a maeatloaf pan back int he day.......blows that sauce pan out of the water!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_You should see what we could do with a maeatloaf pan back int he day.......blows that sauce pan out of the water!









no tech to offer?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

If you didn't see it then,I wouldn't admit to it now.


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is from Sleepy_Mk1










This one looks small, 2" square x 4" tall, not including filter? I'm trying to go for a stealth install so I want to know is there any advantage to being any larger?


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (86JettaWolfsburg)*

U wouldnt have to empty it as much,cant imagine any other reason to make it bigger.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_You should see what we could do with a maeatloaf pan back int he day.......blows that sauce pan out of the water!

Nah, my "invisible" catch can is still the best, just put a dump tube on the crank breather and point it down to the floor, it'll get whoever's behind you a bit pissed....


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

it doesn't overflow as easily








the other thing to consider is that most of the commercial ones are baffled... Moroso's one (summit, ~$70) has a tube baffle running most of the way down inside, and the filter has a second, perforated baffle underneath...


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I use a catch can from a 2000 Saab 9-5. It cost me ~$15. It looks like this:








I'll get the part number for you later when I can get to my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

im using a catchcan i got from the dsm site roadraceengineering.com. it was 50 bucks i think, its flat black and not too big- perfect for keepin it concealed. here's a pic, its up on my firewall by my battery


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Catch Can (86JettaWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86JettaWolfsburg* »_This one looks small, 2" square x 4" tall, not including filter? I'm trying to go for a stealth install so I want to know is there any advantage to being any larger?

Its 3" square stock and ~7" tall without the filter. Baffled too...


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_So ok,have the crankcase feed to the top of the catch can and have a return line @ the bottom going back to the same crankcase?Do I have it right?

i believe the return line should be hooked up to a vacuum source(somwhere between the air filter and the turbo/sc


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (shmaptoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shmaptoe* »_i believe the return line should be hooked up to a vacuum source(somwhere between the air filter and the turbo/sc

I dont have to worry about emission regulations so that filter is venting to atmosphere.So I am considering using this unit and placing a filter on the outlet section.One of the guys over on Motorgeek have a catch can running from the outlet...what I want to know is will an 8V produce *that much* blow by?Vdubspeed since your the expert on catch can's any other advice you can give?


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*

Heres mine 
cost me 15$ to make


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

has n e one on here had any experience with making one for an MK4, i got an eip stage 2 turbo kit for my car and they gave me a littlr baby k and n filter and i assume thats whats it for, AM i correct?. On the PCK sytem there is an in and an out obviously, the in side is the same principle as openiing the little valve in the back of ur gas can for your lawnmower and the out sends the Unused hydrocarbons back in the intake to be reburned, am i correct, so when you have boost in your manifold how does PCV react? Im a little fuzzy on it. Does the catch can just catch all the hydrocarbons that normally would be going back into the intake for reburning, but because of boost it cant suk it down, ???


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (automagp68)*

wiz...don't drain it back.
I vent my valve cover in two places now and vent the block and have ZERO problems and that's on a 16V which are known to have more blowby than an 8V. 
I asked about it on here,vwsport and hondatech and it was a clear majority that draining back is a no no. 
Good luck,
Jason


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

has n e one on here had any experience with making one for an MK4, i got an eip stage 2 turbo kit for my car and they gave me a littlr baby k and n filter and i assume thats whats it for, AM i correct?. On the PCV sytem there is an in and an out obviously, the in side is the same principle as openiing the little valve in the back of ur gas can for your lawnmower and the out sends the Unused hydrocarbons back in the intake to be reburned, am i correct, so when you have boost in your manifold how does PCV react? Im a little fuzzy on it. Does the catch can just catch all the hydrocarbons that normally would be going back into the intake for reburning, but because of boost it cant suk it down, ??? 
BUMP


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (automagp68)*

Mine is the breather hose unhooked. I just sat mine on the tranny.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (automagp68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automagp68* »_Does the catch can just catch all the hydrocarbons that normally would be going back into the intake for reburning, but because of boost it cant suk it down, ??? 

The catch can catches the oil accumulation that vent out of the engine with the air (i guess with the hdrocarbon). Somebody correct me, but I guess the K&N on top of the can is to vent out the hydrocarbon. Some people, instead of using a K&N, route a tube from there back to the intake...i guess venting it back to be burn.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_I asked about it on here,vwsport and hondatech and it was a clear majority that draining back is a no no.

Why is that? I wanted to drain mine back aswell.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
I vent my valve cover in two places now and vent the block and have ZERO problems and that's on a 16V which are known to have more blowby than an 8V. 

Why didnt you drain back?And how much engine bay cleaning do you do?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Why is that? I wanted to drain mine back aswell.

Because fuel contaminates oil and breaks it down to where it doesn't lubricate well.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Why didnt you drain back?

because people said it was not good.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
And how much engine bay cleaning do you do?

none...I've cleaned my motor one time after the mad blow by at the track but now I just drain my catch can every month or so when I think about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

I was told by EIP that if you take the like from the intake and route it into the new intake , (AKA ur line comeing from your intercooler,the can actually suk up oil do to the passing air over the port of that line and it would make the engine burn oil. So they told me to take that line hook it into a catch can with a filter because it will allow oil to drain but when it needs to suk air in for PCV it would still allow it to cuz the catch can has a vent, you just need to make sure you attach the line to the catch can at the very top of the can so when it breaths back in it it doenst suck the oil also


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
none...I've cleaned my motor one time after the mad blow by at the track but now I just drain my catch can every month or so when I think about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How much oil do you estimate comes out the catch can?Do you collect in a bottle after and put it in your lawn mower or you put it back in the engine?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
How much oil do you estimate comes out the catch can?

I don't know...I drove it for about 2-3 weeks boosting everywhere and a couple times at the track and it was about 2 cups. I don't know what that is in mL but it was a lot less than before.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Do you collect in a bottle after and put it in your lawn mower or you put it back in the engine?

ummm...neither actually. My lawnmower is a Honda so it doesn't ever burn oil







I actually take it to the VW shop that has a HUGE oil tank that they use to burn in the winter to heat the building. You can pour anything petroleum based in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Catch Can (Wizard-of-OD)*

Mine is a tube to the floor- cost about $.50 and has been like that for about 4 years


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Catch Can (g60vwr)*

go IM the guy "digitalhippie" that....
what a tree hugger!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Alright I am going to vent the Valve cover to the filter and the crankcase to a Vortex + Catch can.If i get huge amounts of blow by ill just come back and update this.
Thanks


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Catch Can (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_go IM the guy "digitalhippie" that....
what a tree hugger!

I should tell him that I dont have a cat and blow fuel out my exhaust... o and I get 8MPG


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Catch Can (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_I should tell him that I dont have a cat and blow fuel out my exhaust... o and I get 8MPG

Yeah, 'cause not caring about the environment is cool and hardcore!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Catch Can (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Yeah, 'cause not caring about the environment is cool and hardcore!!!


Markku for President!!


----------

